# virtualiser Mac os 10.4 avec virtualbox 3.2



## dactilus (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je poste ici car je pense que c'est le meilleur endroit. But si c'est pas bon goto ou vous voulez ...

Avec la nouvelle version de virtualbox il est possible de virtualiser 10.5 (voir 10.6 mais j'ai pas essayé car j'ai pas SL)
J'ai fais l'essai et ça marche plutôt bien (beaucoup moins réactif qd mm que sur la machine hôte "imac20 c2d avec 4 Go ram) j'ai alloué 2 Go pour la MV.
Par contre je n'arrive pas à virtualiser 10.4.
J'ai essayé avec différents dvd (originaux, oui Monsieur). je fais l'essai soit en allant chercher le dvd directement soit par une image iso.
Le mieux que j'ai eu c'était le démarrage (boot système) qui s'arrête ensuite.
Le pire, arrêt immédiat de la vm.
J'ai réussi à aller dans le menu bios de virtualbox au démarrage d'une vm.

Quels sont vos essais ?

De plus j'ai installé virtualbox 3.2 qui permet de virtualiser 10.5 sur un pc.
Le choix de créer une vm mac OS apparait.
Mais impossible de démarrer, même avec le dvd 10.5 que j'ai en ma possession et qui a fonctionné sous Mac.

merci pour vos commentaires et idées

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




dactilus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je poste ici car je pense que c'est le meilleur endroit. But si c'est pas bon goto ou vous voulez ...
> 
> Avec la nouvelle version de virtualbox il est possible de virtualiser 10.5 (voir 10.6 mais j'ai pas essayé car j'ai pas SL)
> ...



j'ai lu je sais plus où que quelqu'un avait réussi à virtualiser 10.4 mais en version serveur !


----------

